# Bar finishing tape



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

So, what is that finishing tape that Specialized supplies in their bar tape kits? I usually use 3M #33 electrical tape to secure the end of the bar tape and it works fine for me, but the stuff Specialized includes with their Robaux tape kits looks different. It is definitely vinyl, but their tape feels kinda "drier", compared to the "wet" feel of the typical electrical tape. Is this something that can be purchased separately in more generous amounts than two short pieces in the kit?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Couldn't say, I always throw the stuff away and use electrical tape.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I decided to use the stuff that came with my Fizik tape once and after I got done I decided that I wanted to re-wrap one side. No way was that stuff coming back off (like super glue).


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Or just wrap top-down with Fizik tape and you won't need any silly finishing tape.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

pmt said:


> Or just wrap top-down with Fizik tape and you won't need any silly finishing tape.


Now that you say it, is there a specific reason why everyone is starting from them bottom and not from the top???


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Personally, I like to use the 3M colored plastic tapes when I secure the ends after wrapping. On occasion, I'll even use the clear tape. The real fun comes _after_ the ends are secured. That's when the ball of hemp twine and piece of beeswax come out. Yup, I finish the bar wrapping with waxed twine, just like recommended in the Rivendell Reader. I think it adds just a touch of class to the whole look. And _*if*_ the twine should come undone, the tape still holds the bar wrap in place.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Wadl said:


> Now that you say it, is there a specific reason why everyone is starting from them bottom and not from the top???


Well, one obvious reason is because on the vertical portions of the bar people want upper winds of the bar tape to be laid over lower winds, not the other way around.

It is known that one can successfully wrap the bar in the opposite direction, laying the lower winds over the upper winds. It also works. But most people still prefer the traditional overlap.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Wadl said:


> Now that you say it, is there a specific reason why everyone is starting from them bottom and not from the top???


When you wrap from the top down the uncovered side of the tape is at the top; the pressure from your hands is very likely to cause that side to start to curl up and away from the bar.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

PRB said:


> When you wrap from the top down the uncovered side of the tape is at the top; the pressure from your hands is very likely to cause that side to start to curl up and away from the bar.


With some tapes maybe, but not Fizik.

It amazes me to see a guy with a $5000 carbon frame and a set of Zipp 404s have ugly electrical tape on his handlebar to finish the bar tape. Ruins the whole effect.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

pmt said:


> It amazes me to see a guy with a $5000 carbon frame and a set of Zipp 404s have ugly electrical tape on his handlebar to finish the bar tape. Ruins the whole effect.


It does? So the bike is slower, rides rougher and handles worse?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I use cloth sports tape.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

pmt said:


> With some tapes maybe, but not Fizik.
> 
> It amazes me to see a guy with a $5000 carbon frame and a set of Zipp 404s have ugly electrical tape on his handlebar to finish the bar tape. Ruins the whole effect.


So I guess this means you cringe every time you watch any pro race? ;-)


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

of the many things on the bike to be anal about, i find that this is not one of them. i'd rather have a nice tight functional wrap. don't care what the finish tape looks like. I rarely use the extra piece to cover up that piece of bar under the commands, too. the one time i have put effort into a wrap job, i finished with twine and I like it better than tape.

i do think fizik tape is the absolute best though.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the look of 'finished' bar tape, it completes the job. I use 1/2" colored electrical tape (from Home Depot) over the regular black electrical tape I use to hold the bar wrap in place.

A couple of my bikes:


----------



## shreded7 (Oct 8, 2012)

for a clean stick, my friend uses super glue and just clamps down that last little tip overnight.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I use a little electrical tape, and then I put on tape locks. They come in different colors.
.
.
.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I use a little electrical tape, and then I put on tape locks. They come in different colors.
> .
> .
> .


 Where did you find those? I have a couple of sets that are 15+ years old but I've been searching high and low for more of them with no luck. They are IMO the cleanest way to finish off the tape.

And for anyone wondering how they look.....


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

DaveT said:


> I like the look of 'finished' bar tape, it completes the job. I use 1/2" colored electrical tape (from Home Depot) over the regular black electrical tape I use to hold the bar wrap in place.


Yes, looks very clean when the finishing tape is aligned with the bar wrap so well.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I use a little electrical tape, and then I put on tape locks. They come in different colors.


I did a quick search on Google for them but couldn't find anything right away. Does anyone still make these?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

AndreyT said:


> I did a quick search on Google for them but couldn't find anything right away. Does anyone still makes these?


Giles Berthoud offers these 'stop rings' in his handlebar tape package: Berthoud Leatherline Bar Tape | wallbike.com


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

I keep meaning to, but never get around to it, sliding a piece of shrink fit tubing up each side near the stem, slide it over the tape end, and hit it with a hair dryer for a seamless look.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Bremerradkurier said:


> I keep meaning to, but never get around to it, sliding a piece of shrink fit tubing up each side near the stem, slide it over the tape end, and hit it with a hair dryer for a seamless look.


That's a great idea !!! I will do that this winter !!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I wish someone would market end tapes in various colors such as representative of country flags (i.e., red, white, and blue, for USA, etc.)

In the absence of that, I use the "no end tape" method espoused by framebuilder Tom Kellogg:








[/url]

Basically, you cut the last 5" of tape on an angle so it almost ends at a point, with the end on the underside of the bars. Secure with super glue.

Thanks to Tom Kellogg for the instructions.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I had a set of the tape lock rings but they didn't last long, the screws stripped the plastic ring so the screws wouldn't hold. I just used colored 3M plastic tape now. But on one bike I have leather tape so I used black electrical tape to hold it down so I could wrap some hemp twine around, then I shellac'd the twine. The twine just made my Mercian handlebar look really classy.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Peter P. said:


> I wish someone would market end tapes in various colors such as representative of country flags (i.e., red, white, and blue, for USA, etc.)
> 
> In the absence of that, I use the "no end tape" method espoused by framebuilder Tom Kellogg:
> 
> ...


I love Stronglight Delta headsets.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

pmt said:


> Or just wrap top-down with Fizik tape and you won't need any silly finishing tape.


I use the top-down wrap method as well. Last time I used the Fizik dual-color tape and it was about 2,000 miles before the colored strip started curling away on the top where the bars curve towards the hoods.

With the dual-color tape you lose the color strip if you reverse the wrap direction on the drops. It actually looked kind of cool with the stripe on the top portion and all black on the drops.

I just rewrapped with standard Fizik Microtex and suspect it will hold up better than the dual color.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't have any photos of it, but it's easy to cut down standard electrical tape to narrower size. Just use an Xacto or other razor knife. Then you can mix and match colors as you see fit. My daily rider has silver bar tape that's finished with black electrician's tape (full 1/2" width) overlayed with a second, strip of red electrician's tape as a final finisher that was trimmed to half width (1/4"). You could combine three or more colors if you wish. A local hardware store sells electrician's tape in variety packs, with six colors: red, yellow, blue, white, green and black. 

To cut down or "split" a roll of tape, just lay the roll flat on a hard surface then lay the knife beside it and adjust the height of the knife with some sort of shim (thin cardboard?) until the cut is what you want, then rotate the roll of tape against the blade of the knife while holding both down securely. One razor knife I use happens to give almost exactly 1/4" split of the tape, which works out well the way I use it. 

I like the idea of shrink wrap, but it might end up "lumpy", following the shape of everything under it. That might be okay if the finished ends of the bar wrap are neat enough. Shrink wrap large enough to go over modern bars with a wide upper hand grip area might be hard to find, too. Plus it's rare to find shrink wrap in colors other than black.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Another top downer here.  

Been doing it that way since I was a kid, no plans and changing now. Top down, good set of bar end plugs......no tape.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Amfoto1 said:


> I don't have any photos of it, but it's easy to cut down standard electrical tape to narrower size. Just use an Xacto or other razor knife. Then you can mix and match colors as you see fit. My daily rider has silver bar tape that's finished with black electrician's tape (full 1/2" width) overlayed with a second, strip of red electrician's tape as a final finisher that was trimmed to half width (1/4"). You could combine three or more colors if you wish. A local hardware store sells electrician's tape in variety packs, with six colors: red, yellow, blue, white, green and black.
> 
> To cut down or "split" a roll of tape, just lay the roll flat on a hard surface then lay the knife beside it and adjust the height of the knife with some sort of shim (thin cardboard?) until the cut is what you want, then rotate the roll of tape against the blade of the knife while holding both down securely. One razor knife I use happens to give almost exactly 1/4" split of the tape, which works out well the way I use it.


Mmm...... Autoparts store, 1/4" pinstripe. Thousands of colors, sticks for life.

Your welcome.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I found then on my bikes. I have a black set, a gold set, and a yellow set.

I bought them, a long time ago, from Branford Bike, before they burned down, and sold the name.

I've looked, but can't find them on the internet.

Branford used to carry all sorts of cool things. Besides these, some of my favorites were "tread stop" for fixing small nicks in your tubies, and a latex solution for the sidewalls of your cotton tubies.
.
.
.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Rekless1 said:


> Mmm...... Autoparts store, 1/4" pinstripe. Thousands of colors, sticks for life.
> 
> Your welcome.


Going to be applying some tape tomorrow so this thread was some serendipity. 

Some good suggestions. Wish the tapelocks were available. Thought about twine, have used cloth medical tape and coat with clear fingernail polish. Mostly just colored electrical tape, but it sometimes isn't durable for the life of the bar tape.

Had in mind colored reflective tape this time. It sticks better than electrical tape. Is pretty durable though a bit blingy. Extra points for safety maybe. 

I think this pinstripe suggestion is the way to go. That stuff will stick, you can get neat colors and a roll for just a few bucks is enough for all the bikes in the neighborhood. 

So yes thank you.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

N/P

I use it to dress the ends of alot of things , like you said also, its' cheap and pretty durable, sticks really well (especailly to itself) and comes in endless colors and finishes. I have it in like a dozen colors, if your not using it twice the length of a car.....the roll seems to last forever.  

Glad I could help.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Bike-Ribbon-Lock-Rings-31-8/dp/B001IOT2VK/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A3PF82ZKJ1B4MN

Hurry......


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

While looking for some spokes, today, I found an unopened pack of these thingys.

The package said ...." Cintetica Tape Lock".....at the time, they were $2.88 for a set.
.
.
.
Nowhere to be found on the internet.
.
.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I found then on my bikes. I have a black set, a gold set, and a yellow set.
> 
> I bought them, a long time ago, from Branford Bike, before they burned down, and sold the name.
> 
> ...


That's where I bought mine as well, the old Branford was a great place. The alloy Look Delta cleats are probably my favorite product that they sold.


----------



## slickfast (Feb 11, 2016)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> While looking for some spokes, today, I found an unopened pack of these thingys.
> 
> The package said ...." Cintetica Tape Lock".....at the time, they were $2.88 for a set.
> .
> ...


Yes I realize this is a super dead thread. Bear with me!

So I'm a product designer and cyclist. I haven't been able to find these "tape locks" either, and I want to bring them back. The only change I think I'll make is so that it's not threading screws into cheap plastic. Instead there will be a nut that it can thread into.

Are there any other ideas you guys have to make these better? I'm thinking of three versions: one with no holes for the non-aero brakes/downtube shifter crowd, one hole for most STI shifters, and two holes to accommodate the shifters that run brake and shifter cable under the tape.

Cheers and happy riding!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Old thread that's for sure.

I tried using those ribbon lock rings but they were cheaply made and the screw stripped the plastic, pure junk. The only way I can think of to make it work better would be to bond a metal sleeve so the screw has something to thread onto without stripping, when I say metal I mean steel not aluminum. The weight of that tiny bit of steel needed wouldn't even be noticeable.

The Cintetica Tape Lock stuff I can't recall ever using and really there is no reason to as long as the finishing tape the bar tape comes with works good enough, you could always use colored duct tape too.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

In order to make a profit, many would have to be injection molded.....Thousands.
If you have three different types, in three different colors, you'd have to sell 10's of thousands of these at $6 to $10 a set.

And then you'd have to advertise, unless you convinced on-line stores to carry them.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

slickfast said:


> Yes I realize this is a super dead thread. Bear with me!
> 
> So I'm a product designer and cyclist. I haven't been able to find these "tape locks" either, and I want to bring them back. The only change I think I'll make is so that it's not threading screws into cheap plastic. Instead there will be a nut that it can thread into.
> 
> ...


You may have missed the boat..

Online Store | Arundel Bicycle Company

Same ones a dollar cheaper..

https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/arundel-bar-tape-clips


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> You may have missed the boat..
> 
> Online Store | Arundel Bicycle Company
> 
> ...


These have been around a long time, problem is (at least the ones that I had) the screw goes into a plastic threaded area that easily strips. Unless the ones you show now use a steel threaded sleeve the problem with stripping will continue, there is a reason these are not very popular.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

froze said:


> These have been around a long time, problem is (at least the ones that I had) the screw goes into a plastic threaded area that easily strips. Unless the ones you show now use a steel threaded sleeve the problem with stripping will continue, there is a reason these are not very popular.


To tell the truth, I never saw a need for them seeing how well electrical tape works. They kinda look to be something that someone's sellin' that nobody's buyin'. I've never seen a set out in the wild.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> To tell the truth, I never saw a need for them seeing how well electrical tape works. They kinda look to be something that someone's sellin' that nobody's buyin'. I've never seen a set out in the wild.


Exactly, I tried using them once just to see how they would work but they didn't work well at all due to the stripping of the plastic threads. The idea is actually quite sound because if they didn't strip it would have held better than tape with no thought of the tape slowing coming unglued, and it can be reused over and over, but I too just use tape. Of course there are the weight weenies who may think that having an extra 5 to 10 grams of weight may slow them down too much, or lose bragging rights over who has the lightest bike.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I recommend the silicone "tape". Bonds to itself without adhesive, comes in many colors and stretches around the bar for a neat finish.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The 15 year old ones I use fit rather tight on my 26.0 bars, so I don't need to use the screws......I still use electrical tape, but use the tape locks to cover it up. The ones I use match the colors of my frames.


----------



## slickfast (Feb 11, 2016)

froze said:


> Old thread that's for sure.
> 
> I tried using those ribbon lock rings but they were cheaply made and the screw stripped the plastic, pure junk. The only way I can think of to make it work better would be to bond a metal sleeve so the screw has something to thread onto without stripping, when I say metal I mean steel not aluminum. The weight of that tiny bit of steel needed wouldn't even be noticeable.
> 
> The Cintetica Tape Lock stuff I can't recall ever using and really there is no reason to as long as the finishing tape the bar tape comes with works good enough, you could always use colored duct tape too.


I am certainly trying to improve upon the existing design. The current design I have utilizes a small pocket for a hex nut, so that the screw threads into actual metal. All metal will be stainless steel.

They certainly aren't for everybody, I'm just interested because a) I've never used them before so I want to try them out, and b) I think I can do it better than what's out there.



MR_GRUMPY said:


> In order to make a profit, many would have to be injection molded.....Thousands.
> If you have three different types, in three different colors, you'd have to sell 10's of thousands of these at $6 to $10 a set.
> 
> And then you'd have to advertise, unless you convinced on-line stores to carry them.


Let me worry about the manufacturing side of things, I'm just curious what you guys think of the idea! Sounds like some people love them, and some people hate them... like pretty much everything new in cycling.



velodog said:


> You may have missed the boat..
> 
> Online Store | Arundel Bicycle Company
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, Arundel and Bike Ribbon are the only guys that make (or have made recently) these things. I'd like to offer them with a slightly better design (no plastic threads to strip out) and in different colors. I figure why not give it a go! If people like them then they'll sell.



velodog said:


> To tell the truth, I never saw a need for them seeing how well electrical tape works. They kinda look to be something that someone's sellin' that nobody's buyin'. I've never seen a set out in the wild.


I've personally gotten sick of electrical tape, enough that I've been looking at using gaffer tape or something like that. Thought this was a different take on things... we'll see what people think.



froze said:


> Exactly, I tried using them once just to see how they would work but they didn't work well at all due to the stripping of the plastic threads. The idea is actually quite sound because if they didn't strip it would have held better than tape with no thought of the tape slowing coming unglued, and it can be reused over and over, but I too just use tape. Of course there are the weight weenies who may think that having an extra 5 to 10 grams of weight may slow them down too much, or lose bragging rights over who has the lightest bike.


Thanks for the info! Yeah I'm planning on solving the stripping issue right away with an actual metal nut and bolt. We'll see how it works!



MR_GRUMPY said:


> The 15 year old ones I use fit rather tight on my 26.0 bars, so I don't need to use the screws......I still use electrical tape, but use the tape locks to cover it up. The ones I use match the colors of my frames.


What colors would that be? I'll have to make some variations on colors and sizing.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that they came in Yellow, Black, and Dark Bronze.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Obviously those here haven't tried the silicone self fusing tape. Multiple colors and no need at all for these lock rings.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

i agree. Silicone tape is great. No gummy residue too.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

GKSki said:


> Obviously those here haven't tried the silicone self fusing tape. Multiple colors and no need at all for these lock rings.


Silicone self fusing? 

Would you please provide a link to an example of such tape? A search for silicone handlebar tape comes up with lots of results, but none of these tapes seem to be intended as "self fusing".


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

GKSki said:


> Obviously those here haven't tried the silicone self fusing tape. Multiple colors and no need at all for these lock rings.


cool...!

need to try this stuff.

thx for the tip.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

AndreyT said:


> Silicone self fusing?
> 
> Would you please provide a link to an example of such tape? A search for silicone handlebar tape comes up with lots of results, but none of these tapes seem to be intended as "self fusing".


Probably talking about this stuff to be used as finishing tape. There are different brands also.

Rescue Tape - The World's #1 Self-Fusing Silicone Tape


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Many, many on Amazon, e.g., http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Pillows-MF-2001-Mighty-Fixit/dp/B00GVK7T84


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

ddimick said:


> I use the top-down wrap method as well. Last time I used the Fizik dual-color tape and it was about 2,000 miles before the colored strip started curling away on the top where the bars curve towards the hoods.
> 
> With the dual-color tape you lose the color strip if you reverse the wrap direction on the drops. It actually looked kind of cool with the stripe on the top portion and all black on the drops.
> 
> I just rewrapped with standard Fizik Microtex and suspect it will hold up better than the dual color.


Screw the bike and bar wrap, lets talk about that AC cobra!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

TREKIN said:


> Screw the bike and bar wrap, lets talk about that AC cobra!


Thankfully I'm not the only one that noticed that.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

Silicone tape is available in colors at Home Depot, Ace, etc.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

RCT Wrap - Road Cyclocross Triathlon Wrap, Bike Wrap

These are very comfortable. They're grippy, shock absorbent, and long lasting. The silicone finishing tape comes with the kit. They also sell the finishing tape in rolls, but the the onses found in hardwares also work fine.


----------

